# Hot water preheat w/ wood stove



## Jerry in MN (Dec 2, 2007)

Here's my hot water tempering tank, installed yesterday above my wood stove.








[/IMG]

The tank is from an old water heater (thanks to Fishhead). Cold water goes in up and left of center, through a 'dip tube' to the back of the tank; and hot water comes out the top and into the electric water heater. This morning used an infrared thermometer to check the tank temp near the outlet, and it was between 140 and 150 degrees.


----------



## Sandspider (Feb 12, 2008)

Real nice work and good way to utilize the heat from the wood. My dad set one up like that back in the 70's. Water heater didn't run much in the winter.:goodjob:


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

Looks good and with a safety T+P valve too! Thanks for the pictures


----------



## ET1 SS (Oct 22, 2005)

kewl


----------



## greg273 (Aug 5, 2003)

Great use of recycled materials...those water tanks are pretty useful. What size of tank did you use?


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

NICE,thanks for sharing!


----------



## Jerry in MN (Dec 2, 2007)

greg273 said:


> ...What size of tank did you use?


18" diameter, 40" deep...so about 30- or 40-gallon.


----------



## Auric (Jul 18, 2005)

My Dad also did something similar to that in the early 80's. He's now in a different house, but was REALLY proud of that setup and was happy with the resulting electricity savings.


----------



## Drizler (Jun 16, 2002)

His works great. He built a tin plenum enclosure around the sides to keep more of the heat in and around the tank. If you can get that 50 F water up to 80 you are halfway there and for free. :rock: The only thing you have to deal with is the insurance angle if you have a fire as it's not exactly code anywhere.


----------

